# Bandsaw Box a little bigger this one * Finished with Pics *



## toesy (28 May 2014)

After my first attempts at the simple oval bandsaw box, I decided to make one a little bigger.

What a learning curve, the sharp eyed ones will notice I completely messed up the inner cuts for the drawers.... but im learning.

All comments are welcome, this one is OAK front and rear with Sapele in the middle.

I wanted to cut out the top bit so I could put the small everyday items, watch, rings, cufflinks on the top, with the others going inside the drawers.


----------



## MMUK (28 May 2014)

I like that


----------



## Samfire (28 May 2014)

Great box, well done. I'm currently having a go at a band saw box on my scroll saw, but I don't think it will be as neat as yours.


----------



## Jim o1 (28 May 2014)

Wow its lovly looking little box 
I feel the need to try one myself on the scrolsaw 
Best get researching thank you for sharing


----------



## jonluv (28 May 2014)

That is really lovely I have promised my wife one but a little nervous of making it
How do you hide the Bandsaw entry point whatever you do you do it very well

John


----------



## toesy (28 May 2014)

jonluv":2tlpqjyu said:


> How do you hide the Bandsaw entry point whatever you do you do it very well
> 
> John



Thank you, 

Bandsaw entry points are marked in the pic below, you come in at an angle and then go around past the dividing drawer shelf, and cut the top box out, then I backed the blade out (put a little wedge in to help) and then cut the bottom thinner drawer out.

Once you sand down after gluing the joins together its pretty neat, some people leave them.


----------



## jonluv (28 May 2014)

Great --- I will give it a go, got to make some cars this weekend so perhaps next week

Thanks 

John


----------



## ChrisR (29 May 2014)

Toesy, it looks good to me. =D> 

Chris R.


----------



## martinka (29 May 2014)

Very nice, toesy, I like that.


----------



## toesy (5 Jun 2014)

And here is the final result


----------



## Charlie Woody (5 Jun 2014)

How have you lined the top & drawers? Very nice by the way.


----------



## Chippygeoff (5 Jun 2014)

Simply brilliant, well thought out beforehand and the end result is just beautiful to behold. Choice of timbers is very good, excellent combination.


----------



## ChrisR (5 Jun 2014)

Very nice. =D> 

Chris R.


----------



## bodge (9 Jun 2014)

If that is "messed up" inner cuts, I can't wait to see good ones! Nice work sir.


----------



## Scrollerman (14 Jun 2014)

toesy, yes, there maybe minor imperfections but overall that is a very nice piece and something to be proud of..


----------



## toesy (15 Jun 2014)

Charlie Woody":22fsiycm said:


> How have you lined the top & drawers? Very nice by the way.



Lined it using "Flocking Kit" which I bought from turners retreat. 

utube video ---> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emIiy0whR-M


----------

